# Finches?



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I'm not a bird fan... Pigeons, budgies and the like scare the shizzle out of me BUT today I saw some lovely little zebra finches.
And was smitten.

Wondering what others thoughts are and experiences etc.

Also, info on canaries would be nice too.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've got a few zebras here at the moment. I love them. Great little birds to keep.

I can't really comment on canaries though, only ever had a couple but the noise they make really annoys me, apart from the cockbirds singing lol.

Lloyd


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I only have one of my finches left now and she is a zebra (I know they are very social but don't want to be replacing their pals for the rest of my life). She is lovely, very active and chirpy little bird. Easy to keep, very cheap to look after too. Noise wise they spend a lot of time going "meep meep meeep" which can get a little annoying, but sweet at the same time as she chats to you if you talk to her.
They lay loads of eggs when they are young, so I imagine easy to breed (I had several different types of rescue finch living together so didn't breed them). They come in many different colours and I can't really fault them (except meybe for the mess but that seems to be a bird thing, feathers and seed clearly don't belong inside the cage). My little girl is at least 10 years old so they have decent life span too.
Are you thinking of having them in a cage or avairy? If a cage I would say get a large one as they are very active little birds. I made mine as I couldn't find a decent sized one to fit my space. Stars cage is 1 meter x2ft x2ft, although I would go bigger if you have the space and more birds.

I havent kept canaries but they are very pretty. I find the males song a bit loud for my liking.

My all time favourite finchs I've kept are spice finches. I loved the noise they made and they have a lot of character.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks guys.
I was thinking of a pair of finches as we are limited to space.
I ideally want a cage on a stand or hanging.
I understand finches need width rather than height...

I don't think well be getting them for a while as funds are low at present but thought there's no harm in asking about them.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Great little birds and easy to keep. I love their little meep meeping.
They're not the type of bird to become tame but they make up for it in being really sweet :lol2:
As above they breed like rabbits if you let them.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Zebras are happy in pairs or flocks in an aviary.

Very easy to breed, even in cages in the living room.

They will not tame as mentioned already, & yes a wider cage is much better than a taller cage, as the flit about a lot. 

Canaries can live with finches ok, if the cage is big enough.

I find canaries can be messy feeders, wasting food by flinging it on the floor, again they like a wide cage, as they tend to flit about too.

Canaries are not as noisy as budgies IMO.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I think well be going with finches.
I do love the meeping...

So, for a basic start up cage... I will need what?
And food wise, what's the best option?
Do they need covering at night? Do they like little toys?
Where should I start?
Thanks forthe help thus far.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Well today, I got two little zebra finches.
Partly a gift off Joel my husband for getting my new job!
Ones a sort of smokey colouring the other is a lighter sandy colour.
Both girls.
Haven't got names yet for them...

Started simple with set up.... Simple cage, two perches, cuttlefish, millet, feed, water, grit and a little mirror.

At the moment they're just settling in and I've left them in the dark to calm them a little.
I already adore them!


----------

